

Bayesian inference - hhm
http://motls.blogspot.com/2008/01/bayesian-inference.html

======
mrtron
I am interested in the topic, but I can't read that article with the crazyness
on the sides.

I will have to copy/paste and then read it, which is ridiculous.

------
bayareaguy
If you use Opera, sanity is one click away (user mode).

